# 80400 and 82533



## susie09 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope somebody can help on this, we are billing both 80400 and 82533 due to 3 test were ran, not getting paid on 82533 we have billed with a 91 modifier, any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bwolfe1 (Nov 26, 2014)

The note under 80400 states that 82533 X 2 must also be billed.


----------



## susie09 (Nov 26, 2014)

they way I am understanding this is 80400 includes 82533 x 2, we billed a total of 3, how would we bill the 3rd charge


----------

